# What is this Munkey Business!!!!!



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

That right!!!!!! I got the $H!T Kicked out of me by a Munkey!!!!! 

Kelcey, What brought this kind of A$$ Whooping on????? I mean, I haven't been beatdown like this since the wars!!!!! But, Now that I have your addy, Trust me Brother, You are not going to be safe......EVER Again!!!!!!


Kelcey SLAMMED me with

A bag of Jelly Beans
2 Killer Endangered Species Chocolate bars with a Gorills on the wrapper
A box of Swisher Sweets(That one you will have to pay for Bro :r)
A WHOLE Freakin Box of Illusione 88 Robustos
ANOTHER Whole Freakin Box of Illusione 68 Bombones
And to sooth the wounds he inflicted a Bottle of Ron Matusalem Gran Reserva 15 year old Rum (This is the rum made by the original cuban recipe :dr)

I've been beaten like this before and I now have a new scar!!!! Thank you Kelcey.........But this is now just the beginning :gn :mn It's My turn now :ss :r


Ron


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Holy Moley! That is truly some *"Munkey" Business*... be gentle with him, Ron. :r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Look at all the bombs that went off today. 
I rest my case.

Game Over! :ss


Awesome just awesome!

Al


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

thank you Munkey:r


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Ron1YY said:


> That right!!!!!! I got the $H!T Kicked out of me by a Munkey!!!!!
> 
> Kelcey, What brought this kind of A$$ Whooping on????? I mean, I haven't been beatdown like this since the wars!!!!! But, Now that I have your addy, Trust me Brother, You are not going to be safe......EVER Again!!!!!!
> 
> ...


What brought it on? Hmmm... You TALK. A LOT. :r:r:r

You shoulda killed me when you had a chance. I was worried that I gave you a heart attack with that little bomb though.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Munkey said:


> What brought it on? Hmmm... You TALK. A LOT. :r:r:r
> 
> You shouldn't killed me when you had a chance. I was worried that I gave you a heart attack with that little bomb though.


this above is talking too :tu


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

I'm with Joe.....HOLY MOLEY!!! :-0

Or with Peter Boyl (Fran Barone) HOLY CRAP :-0

Man, Ron somebody's got your number for sho.

Massive hit and massive props to Munkey! :tu


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

That is one awesome way to get blowed up:tu


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Great job, Munkey! Ron bullies everyone around and finally someone sucker-punched him!! Better hit him again while he's down, though...


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Munkey, nice hit on Ron got him while he was busy planning:tu:tu


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

sailchaser said:


> Munkey, nice hit on Ron got him while he was busy planning:tu:tu


Yes indeed!!!!! And 24 hours before I was launching too!!!!!

Ron


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Munkey I'm starting to like that guy :gn:r


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> That right!!!!!! I got the $H!T Kicked out of me by a Munkey!!!!!
> 
> Kelcey, What brought this kind of A$$ Whooping on????? I mean, I haven't been beatdown like this since the wars!!!!! But, Now that I have your addy, Trust me Brother, You are not going to be safe......EVER Again!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Don't worry Ron, South Florida Crew has your back. 
By the way, let us know how that rum is.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Made in Dade said:


> Don't worry Ron, South Florida Crew has your back.
> *By the way, let us know how that rum is*.


We'll plan everyting out tomorrow :tu

We'll also both find out how the rum is over Dominoes and cigars :ss :al

Ron


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I want to remind you guys the Twill413 and munkey are priorities over me :tu


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

BigVito said:


> I want to remind you guys the Twill413 and munkey are priorities over me :tu


We are Equal Opportunity Bombers :ss :r

Ron


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Ron1YY said:


> We are Equal Opportunity Bombers :ss :r
> 
> Ron


bringing my shovel:r


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Ron1YY said:


> We'll plan everyting out tomorrow :tu
> 
> We'll also both find out how the rum is over Dominoes and cigars :ss :al
> 
> Ron


TSK.... TSK....

Leave it to the marines to call for reinforcements. :gn:gn:gn


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Some serious Munkey business going on around here. I like it!:tu


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Munkey said:


> TSK.... TSK....
> 
> Leave it to the marines to call for reinforcements. :gn:gn:gn


:r Your's is already packed, the planning is for SOMEONE else that is watching :ss

Ron


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice Hit!!! He smacked you around good Ron:r


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Ron1YY said:


> :r Your's is already packed, the planning is for SOMEONE else that is watching :ss
> 
> Ron


Note to CS Gorilla's - 8 pound ordnance is not enough to slow Ron down.

Packed already? WTH?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

An awesome hit on Ron, Munkey.....but you should have taken him out for good!! me thinks you will pay for that mistake!!!:r:r





Enjoy Ron :ss:ss


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Munkey said:


> Note to CS Gorilla's - 8 pound ordnance is not enough to slow Ron down.
> 
> Packed already? WTH?


You might want to start looking for a bigger humi :r

Ron


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Munkey said:


> Note to CS Gorilla's - 8 pound ordnance is not enough to slow Ron down.
> 
> Packed already? WTH?


if 6lbs didn't work, Why do you think 8 would??


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice hit Munkey!! :chk You sure fixed that Sh!t talker! :tu


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

malinois1 said:


> Nice hit Munkey!! :chk You sure fixed that Sh!t talker! :tu


Duly Noted :ss My list just got bigger by one

Ron


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Ron1YY said:


> Duly Noted :ss My list just got bigger by one
> 
> Ron


.......


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Very nice bomb. Way to be, Munkey. :tu


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

BigVito said:


> if 6lbs didn't work, Why do you think 8 would??


I was thinking nic buzz from the cigars and then the rum knocking him on his A$$. hehe


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Munkey said:


> I was thinking nic buzz from the cigars and then the rum knocking him on his A$$. hehe


yeah, I sent the cigars and Patron.


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> Duly Noted :ss My list just got bigger by one
> 
> Ron


Is it me - or does anyone else think that Ron reminds them of that guy in the Adam Sandler movie...who decides to take people out? (Gives Sandler a pass though, because he called to apologize)

Ron - you need to seek professional help!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Conch Republican said:


> Is it me - or does anyone else think that Ron reminds them of that guy in the Adam Sandler movie...who decides to take people out? (Gives Sandler a pass though, because he called to apologize)
> 
> *Ron - you need to seek professional help!*


I did!!!!! Last I heard, he is resting comfortably, heavily sedated, in a nice padded room :ss

Ron


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow!!!

Illusions!!! Sweets and Alcohol!!!

Way to take a Brother out!!!:tu


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Ron, lets not forget the additional penalty for failure to capitalize the 'M' in Marines!:chk


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

*mmmmmmm ... Swisher Sweets!*

*Great hit on a guy who seems to have needed to be slapped around a little.*


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

HAHA!!! Ron, you got slammed brother! Great hit Kelcey!! I'm still laughing about this. Evidently the Munkey learns quickly.


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

The Dakotan said:


> HAHA!!! Ron, you got slammed brother! Great hit Kelcey!! I'm still laughing about this. Evidently the Munkey learns quickly.


Don't think I've forgotten your welcome bomb either... This was a preemptive strike. Your time will come. Not a threat. When you least expect it, Munkey strikes.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

The Dakotan said:


> HAHA!!! Ron, you got slammed brother! Great hit Kelcey!! I'm still laughing about this. Evidently the Munkey learns quickly.


either learns quickly or doesnt learn not to poke the FOG..:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> I did!!!!! Last I heard, he is resting comfortably, heavily sedated, in a nice padded room :ss
> 
> Ron


:r:r  that'll teach him for trying to figure us out!!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I think we're going to need boots and body armor here soon.


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Munkey said:


> Don't think I've forgotten your welcome bomb either... This was a preemptive strike. Your time will come. Not a threat. When you least expect it, Munkey strikes.


:hn



shaggy said:


> either learns quickly or doesnt learn not to poke the FOG..:r


Yeah, one day he'll learn. I have a feeling it will be very soon. :hn



68TriShield said:


> I think we're going to need boots and body armor here soon.


:tpd:


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Ron - did you open the boxes yet? I've been reading some troublesome feedback that many Illusione cigars arrive damaged due to the improper box size. I noticed my boxes were OK, but yours traveled further.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Mine came through just fine!!! the crew and I tried them out today, and I have to tell you






















DAMN They are GOOD!!!!!!!! I would have to say.....Just DAMN they are Great!!!!



Ron


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Great hit, you deserve it Ron!! :tu :tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Wow... that is a HUGE friggin hit!!!! Ron has a very large "Saturday Humidor", but can he top 2 full boxes of incredible cigars (those illusiones are really friggin tasty) and the rum...?


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

DBall said:


> Wow... that is a HUGE friggin hit!!!! Ron has a very large "Saturday Humidor", but can he top 2 full boxes of incredible cigars (those illusiones are really friggin tasty) and the rum...?


Stay tuned!!!!!! You know how I play Dan :ss

Ron


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> Stay tuned!!!!!! You know how I play Dan :ss
> 
> Ron


I know, man... but that is one HELL of a hit... :2

(







)


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Ron is the Timex of gorillas, Takes a licking and keeps on ticking... you cannot compete with him because like all Marines he fights dirty... actually it is only dirty if you lose...


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Hey Ron, just saw this.
I SWEAR I DIDN'T GIVE UP YOUR ADDY THIS TIME!!!:r


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Blueface said:


> Hey Ron, just saw this.
> I SWEAR I DIDN'T GIVE UP YOUR ADDY THIS TIME!!!:r


Yeah, it just miracle'd it's way into my address book. Anyone else want it?


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Munkey said:


> Yeah, it just miracle'd it's way into my address book. Anyone else want it?


NO!!!!!!

But, One good turn deserves another, You want Blueface's????? :r :ss

Ron


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Ron1YY said:


> NO!!!!!!
> 
> But, One good turn deserves another, You want Blueface's????? :r :ss
> 
> Ron


My PM has been lighting up like a Christmas tree, but Blueface...

Sure...PM me his addy.

Little ol' Newbie Munkey vs. the FOG's. I might as well die young. :hn But then, you are mostly talk, so perhaps that could work... Munkey = Gorilla slayer? :r:r:r Riiiiiiiight.


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

Munkey said:


> Yeah, it just miracle'd it's way into my address book. Anyone else want it?


Yeah!! I do.....Strange thing I know he has mine. BUT his was never returned.....Hmmmmm!


----------

